# Compiler Information: Typkonflikt



## marko (3 August 2007)

Hallo an alle,
Ausgangslage: bestehendes Programm in KOP.
Problem: wenn ich etwas an einem bestehenden FB ändere (egal was - z.B. Geschwindigkeit als Eingangsparameter) dann bei speichern kommt folgende Meldung:"Compiler Information: Typkonflikt" und an einem FB-Eingang wird ein ÖFFNER rot angezeigt. Die einzige Lösung besteht darin, den Öffner zu löschen (der FB-Eingang wird mit einem Pos. Signal beschaltet) dann speichern, dann ins FUP gehen, denn Eingang negieren, speichern und wieder ind KOP umschalten - danach keine Störung bis zur nächsten Änderung . Das passiert an versch. FB´s deshalb vermute ich, es könnte etwas mit der S7-Software  zu Tun haben. Meine Frage ist: kennt jemand das problem? Was kann man dagegen tun ? Es ist extrem nervig..
Grüße
marko


----------



## RaiKa (3 August 2007)

Hallo,
das ist ein typisches Problem der grafischen Darstellung.
Der Editor führt halt eine Typüberprüfung durch, die in AWL dem Programmierer überlassen wird.
Wir z.B. Int verlangt, wird ein Byte als Fehler rot gekennzeichnet.

Lösung: "Extras / KOP/FUP / Typüberprüfung von Operande" abschalten.

Aber Achtung: Wird die Überprüfung später wieder zugeschaltet, wird das Netzwerk nur noch in AWL gezeigt.

Gruß
raika


----------



## marko (3 August 2007)

*Danke, aber..*

Es klingt plausibel, nur hat die Sache einen Haken: nämlich dort wo der Fehler angezeigt wird, ist der Eingang Typ BOOL und genauso ist es beschaltet (nur halt ein Öffner, also Negation) - deshalb habe ich geglaubt, es hat etwas mit der S7 Software
Grüße
marko


----------



## Kai (3 August 2007)

Welche Windows-Version und welches STEP 7-Version hast Du?

Hast Du das Problem nur bei einem bestimmten Projekt oder bei verschiedenen Projekten?

Hast Du das Projekt mal unter "Datei/Speichern unter" mit "Mit Reorganisieren langsam" unter einem anderen Namen abgespeichert?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jo (3 August 2007)

@Marko,
ich vermute du nutzt V5.4+SP2
Dort ist im KOP-Editor u.a. folgender Fehler enthalten:


> Das Problem scheint immer dann aufzutreten, wenn zwischen der Darstellung mit Grafik (Schliesser/Öffner) und der Darstellung ohne Grafik gewechselt werden soll!


Dieser Fehler wurde mit HF2 beseitigt!
mfG. Jo


----------



## marko (6 August 2007)

*Danke aber*

@kai
-ich benutze S7 V5.4 + SP2 auf XP Prof.
- ja, es kommt bei versch. Projekten vor
- Speichern und Reorganisieren (auch langsam) hat nicht gebracht

@Jo
Super Erklärung und klingt plausibel, nur: wo finde ich den Hotfix 2 (habe heute schon eine Std. auf Siemens Seiten gesucht) - hast Du vielleicht einen direkten Link?
Danke und Grüße
marko


----------



## Jo (6 August 2007)

@Marko,
ich bekam einen temporären Link (nur 4 Tage gültig)
wende dich einfach mit dem Problem per Mail an support.automation@siemens.com

mfG. Jo


----------

